

5 Homepage Myths You Should Stop Believing - whoa-duder
http://www.dtelepathy.com/blog/design/5-homepage-myths

======
ArtDev
Flagged as spam.

There is no article here, just a email signup form.

~~~
Mz
There is an article. The sign-up page is a pop-up you can X out of.

